# Twenty fcukin ones!!!



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ok I have noticed 21's becoming popular recently all over the shop, for those who dont know what it is, its 21 barbell curls.

got a few questions!!

First question, why?? Why 21? Why not 22 or 25?

Why don't we do 21 reps on bench etc if 21 reps is optimal for muscle growth (because it's not would be the short answer)

Why is this popular across the board??

Who decided this would be a good idea for biceps??

Guessing it's just for pump, but still I can think of better ways to get a pump!!

What's the deal here??

What am I missing??

Enlighten me

Sorry


----------



## ed220 (Mar 7, 2010)

Haha. Ive never got this either.


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

People doing it for the pump. TBH I never chase the pump I chase the growth!


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Same as FST7

It's a fad!


----------



## slunkeh (Apr 21, 2011)

i think most people have heard of it or someone has told them about it but they don't actually have a clue why they are doing it........


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

You been drinkin Stan or are you bored at work?


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

the numbers thing isnt really important at all imo i've done 7 reps of each = 21 or 10 reps or even 5.

but i only tend to do them at the end of my bicep session just to completely fry them.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Breda said:


> You been drinkin Stan or are you bored at work?


Bored at work but I nose through a few journals when I'm bored and it keeps popping up. Just seems silly lol


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

I don't do mine with a barbell 

But I still have a love/hate for 21's!! X x


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> I don't do mine with a barbell
> 
> But I still have a love/hate for 21's!! X x


Can u answer any of my questions queenie? Lol


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

Never done them, never will. Could be any number but for BB curls normally divisible by 3 as there are 3 distinct phases, lower curl, upper curl, full curl. About as usefull as DB kickbacks TBH.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Fatstuff said:


> Can u answer any of my questions queenie? Lol


Yeah.

Because Arnold says so!!

Lol.

I assume it's to maximise pump and it's an efficient way of hitting the bi's... And its something different. No idea about the numbers though x x


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

In my experience many with good arms generally don't frequently train them directly.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Yeah.
> 
> Because Arnold says so!!
> 
> ...


Im not convinced lol x


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

I did them for about 6months.

Well i thort i was doing them... Turns out i was just doing 21 FULL rom curls with barbell lmao


----------



## jazzmc (Oct 14, 2011)

If its a Fad,its more than 20 years old,guy in the gym told me to do them at the end of my arm workout years ago


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Ive been thinking of adding these into my routine at teh very end, maybe 1 or 2 sets just to give me that last burn before i fcuk off home but youve put a negative spin on them now,:double ****:. Infact i done 3 sets when i trained my arms last and it felt great. Ive even seen ronnie say theyre gret for growh. Seen him training this way as well. Im sure they still do something for good growth.


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> the numbers thing isnt really important at all imo i've done 7 reps of each = 21 or 10 reps or even 5.
> 
> but i only tend to do them at the end of my bicep session just to completely fry them.


thats why i do them at the end of a session too


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

21's r great for pump


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Agree great for a pump especially when you do negatives, that's when biceps get proper fryed. Apart from doing 1-2 sets at the end of my bicep session I also tend to do them when I just get bored and want to switch up my bicep routine a little bit.

Lots of people think its a fad and don't like them but I have found they work well for me and I don't just mean pump wise.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

meaningless numbers.

it's the same to me like doing 20 reps for the pump with same range of motion.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

why 21 and not 22 or 23 well 21 sounds better .

they shock the muscles .

they give an immense pump .

if you dont train bi`s directly then you could add these in at the end to finish them off .


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

ewen said:


> *why 21 and not 22 or 23 well 21 sounds better .*
> 
> they shock the muscles .
> 
> ...


PLUS, 21 is divisible by 7. 22 and 23 aren't divisible by whole numbers. The next number to make sense would be 24. Wow, how pedantic of me lol.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

First question, why?? Why 21? Why not 22 or 25? These numbers are not divisible by 3.

Why don't we do 21 reps on bench etc if 21 reps is optimal for muscle growth (because it's not would be the short answer) I've seen people do 21's with a variety of exercises including bench.

Why is this popular across the board?? No idea.

Who decided this would be a good idea for biceps?? Some sick [email protected]

Guessing it's just for pump, but still I can think of better ways to get a pump!! It has the effect of any high rep set in hitting muscle fibre.

What's the deal here?? People try to come up with something different, that's it really.

What am I missing?? A KFC at the minute, I suspect

I've done 21's on occasion. I wouldn't include them as a regular part of a workout but some people prefer to break high rep sets down into bite sized pieces for psychological reasons. Yes, you get a pump, but you will also hit extra muscle fibres that 10 and 12 reps sets will not. They also focus on separate sections of the movements thus improving ones control over these sections of the lift.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

21 is enough. by the 21st rep am fcuked


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

its nt a fad. i was doing them in the late 80s, been around for a long time.


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

My trainer is 65 and he makes me do them so i know they are defo old school, they rip the muscles for a massive burn and give you a big pump, this is if you do it right because i see about 80% of tools dont.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

The people I generally see do it are the pathetically skinny people because they give them a massive pump.

I used to do them when I started going to the gym lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2012)

I do them every arms session, great for finishing off on imo


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

shaunmac said:


> The people I generally see do it are the pathetically skinny people because they give them a massive pump.
> 
> I used to do them when I started going to the gym lol


Didnt know cars could become members on this forum?


----------



## Inapsine (Dec 17, 2011)

Its only 21's because you do 7 of each... It can be 24's or 18's if you want. It can quite easily be used for any exercise using the same principle, Ive used it for bench press, pulldowns etc.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

I like 21's after a bicep workout, just started doing spider curls which i think is better. Already really said why so no need to say anything. 21's on Calves is good also.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

daves one of those pathetically skinny guys that do em


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

LunaticSamurai said:


> I like 21's after a bicep workout, just started doing spider curls which i think is better. Already really said why so no need to say anything. 21's on Calves is good also.


what on earths spider curls when theyre at home


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

I throw them in at the end of a chest/bi's session, I find they're just a decent variation and they're good fun especially if you train with a mate to see the pain on his face.


----------



## Al n (Mar 31, 2011)

I do them myself at the end of either back/bi's or on an arm day. I don't think they're as effective for growth as regular heavy curls but the pump after a couple of rounds in immense.


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

Am i the only one who hardly ever touches Bi's?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Gorgeous_George said:


> Am i the only one who hardly ever touches Bi's?


I dont really, now and again if ive trained a fair bit that week


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

dirty roiders can count to 21 these days?


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

Someone obviously still has sore arms from doing 21's. Either that or you couldnt get past 20 lol. :thumb:

Why so much hate for 21's. I used to do them an awful lot and found them not only great for pump but also for endurance on my bi's which came in handy when pulling heavy weight. Yeah I could have probably just done 21 curls on other things but asking why do 21 curls is like saying why do 21 pushups IMO. If you like doing it and it gives you results the who gives a flying fcuk what you are doing.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

rchippex said:


> Someone obviously still has sore arms from doing 21's. Either that or you couldnt get past 20 lol. :thumb:
> 
> Why so much hate for 21's. I used to do them an awful lot and found them not only great for pump but also for endurance on my bi's which came in handy when pulling heavy weight. Yeah I could have probably just done 21 curls on other things but asking why do 21 curls *is like saying why do 21 pushups* IMO. If you like doing it and it gives you results the who gives a flying fcuk what you are doing.


so.....why do 21 pushups?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

rchippex said:


> Someone obviously still has sore arms from doing 21's. Either that or you couldnt get past 20 lol. :thumb:
> 
> Why so much hate for 21's. I used to do them an awful lot and found them not only great for pump but also for endurance on my bi's which came in handy when pulling heavy weight. Yeah I could have probably just done 21 curls on other things but asking why do 21 curls is like saying why do 21 pushups IMO. If you like doing it and it gives you results the who gives a flying fcuk what you are doing.


i just wonder why the fcuk its a popular thing that ppl do thats all, like 21 is a magic number where u hit some magic muscle fibres which require 21 reps, no more no less!


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

Just a nice finisher no other reason other than a number to aim for.


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Lockon said:


> People doing it for the pump. TBH I never chase the pump I chase the growth!


And the dream !


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

its the only way to get *HENCH*! :whistling:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Pumps are for chumps!


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> i just wonder why the fcuk its a popular thing that ppl do thats all, like 21 is a magic number where u hit some magic muscle fibres which require 21 reps, no more no less!


No idea on its popularity. Its like anything I guess. If a few people in the gym do them then most of the sheep follow suit. I have seen people copying something I did 5 minutes ago after watching me. They clearly dont know what they are doing and so look to others to find exercises that work. They often dont have a fcukin clue why the first person was doing them but do them anyway in the hope it will make them hench 

With regard to the number 21 it is simply a number divisable by 3. The point being you do 3 ranges of motion. Not rocket science. Dont know why 21 was decided on though. Can do as few or as many as you please if you get the same result from it.


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Pumps are for chumps!


Or for those who like to see what their muscles look like pumped up when they have worked their ass off for years to get them. :rolleye:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

rchippex said:


> Or for those who like to see what their muscles look like pumped up when they have worked their ass off for years to get them. :rolleye:


So you admit they offer no benefit other than to look decent for 5 mins in the gym mirror.


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

What pumps or 21s. WTF are you on about. Everyone in the world knows pumps dont last forever. Who gives a toss if someone wants to see themselves pumped. Not really sure what your problem is.

If your talking about the exercise then 21's as I have already said have given me much better endurance in my bi's. Could this have been achieved using something else? well obviously yes but I chose 21's because that is up to me. What have you got against this exercise?

I should also point out that your post saying 'pumps are for chumps' is your opinion and not fact.


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

i love finishing a biceps session with these.reversing your grip makes them even more of a killer


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

SATANSEVILTWIN said:


> i love finishing a biceps session with these.reversing your grip makes them even more of a killer


I dont train bi's in isolation anymore but when I did I used to love hammering 21's out at the end of the session too. Nothing wrong with it IMO.


----------



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

just finished my bicep workout with these it actually felt quite good!!

on the 20th i give up but mumbled to myself ''20 is not divisible by 3'' lol

see im thinking of you guys when i train!!


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

ws0158 said:


> just finished my bicep workout with these it actually felt quite good!!
> 
> on the 20th i give up but mumbled to myself ''20 is not divisible by 3'' lol
> 
> see im thinking of you guys when i train!!


Hope you did 3-4 sets lol. I used to and my bi's were totalled when I left lol.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

rchippex said:


> What pumps or 21s. WTF are you on about. Everyone in the world knows pumps dont last forever. Who gives a toss if someone wants to see themselves pumped. Not really sure what your problem is.
> 
> If your talking about the exercise then 21's as I have already said have given me much better endurance in my bi's. Could this have been achieved using something else? well obviously yes but I chose 21's because that is up to me. What have you got against this exercise?
> 
> I should also point out that your post saying 'pumps are for chumps' is your opinion and not fact.


wow, arent u just the whiney little pump protector - the pumps are for chumps was tongue in cheek, hence why it rhymed - 'twas a joke my delicate little flower. Look, i just asked the question 'why' thats all as it seems popular across the board, great u want to look good in the gym for a few minutes, probably the reason why you have a macaque or some other similar looking primate as your avi picture as u obviously couldnt take a photo fast enough after your burnin set of 21's while you were pumped in the gym.

How about this then, there is a member on here who i get on with who has taken plenty of gear and is constantly mocked for his lack of progress, u know what his routine consisted of, supersets, drop sets, 21's -super duper magic pump sets - now this i believe is the reason why he hasnt made as much progress as he could of, internet blah blah and stuff like 21's, granted im no phil heath i know this, but on the other hand i have made slow and steady progress. I apologise for asking a question thats so obviously dear to your heart and i didnt know anybody would get so touchy about 21's so i apologise for questioning the magic of your bicep pump and rescind any other offensive 21's posts i may have made, good day to you sir!


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> wow, arent u just the whiney little pump protector - the pumps are for chumps was tongue in cheek, hence why it rhymed - 'twas a joke my delicate little flower. Look, i just asked the question 'why' thats all as it seems popular across the board, great u want to look good in the gym for a few minutes, probably the reason why you have a macaque or some other similar looking primate as your avi picture as u obviously couldnt take a photo fast enough after your burnin set of 21's while you were pumped in the gym.
> 
> How about this then, there is a member on here who i get on with who has taken plenty of gear and is constantly mocked for his lack of progress, u know what his routine consisted of, supersets, drop sets, 21's -super duper magic pump sets - now this i believe is the reason why he hasnt made as much progress as he could of, internet blah blah and stuff like 21's, granted im no phil heath i know this, but on the other hand i have made slow and steady progress. I apologise for asking a question thats so obviously dear to your heart and i didnt know anybody would get so touchy about 21's so i apologise for questioning the magic of your bicep pump and rescind any other offensive 21's posts i may have made, good day to you sir!


Wow you are indeed a total child. You can't have a debate about something without getting personal. Grow up mate. I was responding to your questions with my OPINION. If you dont like it then you know what to do.

I said that IN MY OPINION they are good for ENDURANCE as well as pumps. Yes you wont grow massive biceps doing high rep sets but every idiot knows this so why bring your mates training into it. It is clear that he is not doing a mass gaining routine or knows no better in which case he either needs educating or doesnt care. I guess that is up to him. People who are mocking him for his lack of progress when he (by the sounds of it) doesn't give a sh!t need to grow up too and concentrate on there own game. Good day sir. :thumbup1:

P.S. Dont mock the monkey. He has aids.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

The irony in your post is that i haven't once called you a name but you feel it is ok to call me a 'child' , well im sorry im going to have to disapprove of your post as im a fully grown adult, sure hope it doesnt turn you red


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

21 = 2+1 = 3

3 = an ideal number, a perfect number if you will.

The 'illuminati' triangle you may see or heard of or triangles in general with 3 sides represents perfection in all of creation.

Fcuk knows what that has to do with bicep curls though


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Readyandwaiting said:


> 21 = 2+1 = 3
> 
> 3 = an ideal number, a perfect number if you will.
> 
> ...


cheers mate, that explains everything


----------



## deemann (Jun 25, 2010)

i do them once every 6 weeks or so suppose to be good to shock the muscles

just to mix it up a bit,lol i did see this in the arnie encyclopedia


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> wow, arent u just the *whiney little pump protector* - the pumps are for chumps was tongue in cheek, hence why it rhymed - 'twas a joke *my delicate little flower*. Look, i just asked the question 'why' thats all as it seems popular across the board, great u want to look good in the gym for a few minutes, probably the reason why you have a macaque or some other similar looking primate as your avi picture *as u obviously couldnt take a photo fast enough after your burnin set of 21's while you were pumped in the gym*.


Hmm seems like insinuation if not direct name calling. Like I said mate I am not overly assed either way. I just can't understand your objection to 21's or my reasons for doing them in the past. Anyway people are allowed to disagree so I think we will have to agree to disagree on this one.

Oh and no im not red. Some people like 21's some people don't and think they are a waste of time. IMO they are good for endurance and pump. Not good for building out and out size. 21 because thats the number that got chosen and it stuck. End of in my opinion.


----------



## jonnym4 (May 8, 2011)

pretty sure it's just a differed type of training system called martix 21's and can be done on any exercise. so it probably started off the same as FST-7 and people found it only really worked for biceps!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I don't do 21's.

Because they fcuking hurt!!


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

the reason they are popular:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

rchippex said:


> Hmm seems like insinuation if not direct name calling. Like I said mate I am not overly assed either way. I just can't understand your objection to 21's or my reasons for doing them in the past. Anyway people are allowed to disagree so I think we will have to agree to disagree on this one.
> 
> Oh and no im not red. Some people like 21's some people don't and think they are a waste of time. IMO they are good for endurance and pump. Not good for building out and out size. 21 because thats the number that got chosen and it stuck. End of in my opinion.


my deepest apologies petal - oh sorry petal may be deemed an offensive name call. My deepest apologies, generic non offensive word. Im off to go and do 21 press ups for henchdom, catch u later mate (is mate offensive, apologies again if this is the case)


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> the reason they are popular:


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


>


Just to clarify i wasn't trying to say that in a snide way, was just showing you why a lot of people might think they work  i don't personally do them :thumb:


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> my deepest apologies petal - oh sorry petal may be deemed an offensive name call. My deepest apologies, generic non offensive word. Im off to go and do 21 press ups for henchdom, catch u later mate (is mate offensive, apologies again if this is the case)


Sorry you still here? I take it you are one of those 'I have to have the last word' type people. Ok go ahead. Im done with this thread anyway as I have expressed my views.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Last word


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

word :tongue:


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

I have to admit that 21s tickle my pickle. Can't get enough of the pump from then! Especially if am going on a night out! Oooosh


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

DoubleXL- said:


> I have to admit that 21s tickle my pickle. Can't get enough of the pump from then! Especially if am going on a night out! Oooosh


Wouldnt say that too loud mate. 21's police will be on your back. Do 15's or some other multiple of 3 if you wanna stay out of trouble.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

rchippex said:


> Wouldnt say that too loud mate. 21's police will be on your back. Do 15's or some other multiple of 3 if you wanna stay out of trouble.


who cant get the last word? umad?


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

rchippex said:


> Wouldnt say that too loud mate. 21's police will be on your back. Do 15's or some other multiple of 3 if you wanna stay out of trouble.


Police can't even handleeeeeeee these biceps pumped!!


----------



## Jaymond0 (May 14, 2011)

I love the pump on 21's especially when there is var involved in the medley!


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> who cant get the last word? umad?


 :thumb:


----------

